# indo embora



## bubu85

Hola no se que significa esto

es como con mucha mucha tristeza pero que es indo y q es embora??

com muita muita saudade. Indo embora mas sem vontade


----------



## amistad2008

bubu85 said:


> Hola no se que significa esto
> 
> es como con mucha mucha tristeza pero que es indo y q es embora??
> 
> com muita muita saudade. Indo embora mas sem vontade


 
Irse sin ganas.


----------



## Outsider

En otras palabras, _indo embora_ es "yéndose" o "salindo".


----------



## Ferasanchez

com muita muita saudade. Indo embora mas sem vontade
con mucha tristeza. Yendome sin ganas ó me voy, muy a pesar mio ó me voy contra mi voluntad o deseo

Indo embora: yendome, irse
Sem vontade: sin ganas, sin deseo


----------



## coquis14

Outsider said:


> En otras palabras, _indo embora_ es "yéndose" o "sali*e*ndo".


 


Ferasanchez said:


> com muita muita saudade. Indo embora mas sem vontade
> con mucha tristeza. Y*é*ndome sin ganas *o* me voy, muy a pesar m*í*o *o* me voy contra mi voluntad o deseo
> 
> Indo embora: yendome, irse
> Sem vontade: sin ganas, sin deseo


 
Correções para todo o mundo!.


----------



## amistad2008

coquis14 said:


> Correções para todo o mundo!.


 
A mí nooooo...  y te olvidaste de corregir el "mío" de Ferasanchez y el post de bubu85


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

amistad2008 said:


> ... y el post de bubu85


 
Voy yo con ése: 


bubu85 said:


> Hola*.* No s*é* qu*é* significa esto*.*
> 
> *E*s como con mucha mucha tristeza pero *¿¿*qu*é* es indo y q*ué* es embora??
> 
> *C*om muita muita saudade. Indo embora mas sem vontade


 
Abraços.


----------



## Naticruz

Outsider said:


> En otras palabras, _indo embora_ es "yéndose" o "salindo".


Uma pequena correcção «saliendo». Saludos


----------



## coolbrowne

¡Hola!

Fíjate que en la primera parte, como lo sugieres (es como...), de hecho, la palabra "*saudade*" no quiere decir exactamente _tristeza_.


bubu85 said:


> ..es como con mucha mucha tristeza
> ...
> com muita muita saudade...


Primero, hay algo sobrentendido (y le falta una comita ):
_(Antecipo que ficarei)_ com muita*,* muita saudade​La idea es que el hecho de irse le _va a causar_ este sentimiento de "saudade": me voy pero, ya sé que me quedaré con mucha, mucha "saudade". Esta palabra portuguesa es *famosa*  por no tener traducción satisfactoria en muchos otros idiomas, español incluso. En vez de repetir acá las infinitas discusiones acerca de "saudade" _vs._ "nostalgia", añoranza", "extrañar", etc., sugiero a todos que visiten este hilo, que es muy bueno.

Saludos


----------



## masami

indo signinifica yendo .=embora significa irme


----------



## Tomby

masami said:


> indo signinifica yendo .=embora significa irme


Embora.
Clique aqui "embora".


Outsider said:


> En otras palabras, _indo embora_ es "yéndose" o "saliendo".



TT.


----------



## masami

yo  aprendí en brasil embora como irme .como seria la traduccion de irme en portugues


----------



## Outsider

"Ir embora."


----------



## Naticruz

masami said:


> yo aprendí en brasil embora como irme .como seria la traduccion de irme en portugues


A tradução de «irme» é *vou-me* 
Eu vou........me
Tu vais.......te
Ele vai........se
Nós vamos...Nós vamo-nos (Perde o «s»)
Vós ides......vos
Eles vão......se

Cumprimentos


----------



## rivera

Acho que a palavra embora,é o apocope de em boa hora.
Vou-me embora=Me voy


----------



## almufadado

rivera said:


> Acho que a palavra embora,é o apocope de em boa hora.
> Vou-me embora=Me voy



Si y si ... si, si !


----------



## gatogab

> (Saudade) Esta palabra portuguesa es *famosa*  por no tener traducción satisfactoria en muchos otros idiomas...


También '_embora_' parece tener la cualidad de estar sujeta al contexto. 

gg


----------

